# 10.3 Panther Screenshot (For Real!!)



## Stridder44 (Jun 21, 2003)

Here is a real screenshot of 10.3 panther...and some details on panther.

_Depicted in the screenshots are: Finder Window, Mail, System Preferences, Exposé Panel and in action, DVD Player, iChat 2 with VideoConferencing, Activity Monitor, Labels and Finder.

  Sherlock is reported to be at 3.6, Safari at v85 (1.0), X11 included, and additions to Address Book.  The new Finder uses a Metal theme.

  A new feature called Exposé appears to be a yet-undescribed feature providing you with an overview of mini-versions of your windows, organized geographically by type of window.

  MacRumors' reports indicate that the rumored 'Piles' feature is nowhere to be found in the latest releases.  _


----------



## jiomitori (Jun 21, 2003)

na


----------



## Stridder44 (Jun 21, 2003)

yeah....Macrumors updated their post right after i made thread. Heh, but Im sure someone out there has it...please, if you do have it...post it or mirror it!

EDIT: Go here to see the pics...if Apple legal hasen't already taken them down. They look awsome!


----------



## Stridder44 (Jun 21, 2003)

Here is another place to get the screenshots!

As well as here!


----------



## uoba (Jun 21, 2003)

Wow, the second you see this UI a calm, relaxing happy feel occurs... Apple have excelled themselves this time!!


----------



## Randman (Jun 21, 2003)

Expose looks sweet, can't wait.


----------



## thisbechuck (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *Wow, the second you see this UI a calm, relaxing happy feel occurs... *



oh man, are we addicts or what?? lol. we're like a bunch of kids craving drugs and booze.  haha

mmm... relaxing happy apple


----------



## buggerit (Jun 21, 2003)

i like the new "solid" backgrounds and toned down striping.  anyone notice how finder now looks remarkably similar to explorer in xp? well, maybe not _looks_, but certainly the layout...


----------



## uoba (Jun 21, 2003)

I thought so as well, but much better, obviously  That new dropdown menu (with the labels (yay!!)) makes a lot more sense as well!

Jeez, don't know what I'm more excited about now! G5 or Panther


----------



## tsizKEIK (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *
> Jeez, don't know what I'm more excited about now! G5 or Panther *



i totally feel the same way as u.
i wish i could be there and watch everythin live!

anyway.. it seems were going to be busy for the next few days... he he he


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 21, 2003)

Panther AND G5 rule! I cannot wait for Monday  

But the Explorer-like Finder it seems a letdown!  Couldn't Apple with all those innovation minds come with something UNIQUE!? 

Anyways, this Monday will be declared an Apple Monday!


----------



## uoba (Jun 21, 2003)

I understand why they have done it, that whole switch thing. And we have to admit, certain features in XP are good. But, the plus point about Apple doing it is, that if don't like it, you can probably switch to another way of working 

Wonder if they'll implement their own version of the XP log-out feature (keeping apps open whilst logging in as someone else). My fiancée is upset that her iMac won't do this (particularly when I am using it  !)

I'm glad they are slowly getting rid of the lines pattern as well, that was/is getting a bit old now.


----------



## lonny (Jun 21, 2003)

I luuuuuuurve it!
So excited!
You noticed iChat webcam support?
It's gonna be a monday to remember!

About time to update my Yosemite... perfect timing!


----------



## snapdove (Jun 21, 2003)

I had read somewhere that Apple was bringing new navigation functions to the finder with Pantha. It looks like they are following the "web browser" way of navigating the file system but in a much more logical and simplier way than XP's explorier goes about it. 

Lets hope and pray that they fix or replace the pathetic OS help function that Adobe AND Microsoft have refused to use. The OS needs a consistant help system for all OS and application issues.


----------



## uoba (Jun 21, 2003)

The Help system will be updated, by using the WebCore technology that powers Safari... meaning super fast searches.


----------



## dlloyd (Jun 21, 2003)

Uoba, fast-user switiching (not quiting applications when you want to log out) has been a rumored Panther feature for quite a while.
Gosh, wouldn't it be nice if Apple _released_ 10.3 tomorrow?


----------



## powermac (Jun 21, 2003)

The smoother interface looks nice. Apple is forging ahead with X, I love it.


----------



## THEMACER (Jun 21, 2003)

Anyone know if i can use my kodak dx4330 as a web cam for ichat2??? IF not y?


----------



## dlloyd (Jun 21, 2003)

THEMACER: No one knows _anything_ about 10.3 yet, let alone iChat 2. This is the first real confirmation we have had that it even exists! I don't think anyone will be able to tell you one way or the other, until at least after tomorrow


----------



## Decado (Jun 21, 2003)

Am i the only one who cried all night when they removed the soft stripes from the dock (with the introduction of jaguar)? Now they will remove even more stripes  i liked the white front-flute/wellpap-look


----------



## serpicolugnut (Jun 21, 2003)

I think lessening the stripes is a good thing. It's a much smoother appearance, and it's a nice evolution of Aqua.

I wonder if they will give Max Rudberg any credit, since Panther's Aqua looks a helluva lot like his SmoothStripes theme... Somehow, I doubt it....


----------



## Vyper (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEMACER _
> *Anyone know if i can use my kodak dx4330 as a web cam for ichat2??? IF not y? *


----------



## toast (Jun 21, 2003)

I hope Panther'll be faster.


----------



## Mat (Jun 21, 2003)

Overall I like the new look, however I think the current Finder window looks better than the new one.  The new one looks very XP and just doesn't look as friendly as the current one.

Mat


----------



## Stridder44 (Jun 21, 2003)

Someone was saying on another forums board that the look of Panther we see today in the pics may very well look different by the time Panther is actually released. He went on to point out how 10.2 Jaguar looked very similar to 10.1 up until very shortly before the final release.

But I agree with you guys. Even if this is the way the final version is gonna look like, Im VERY pleased! DAMNIT I CAn't wait!!


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 21, 2003)

brushed metal, I swear it just looks so cheesy these days. I mean Safari looks cool, iChat is iCrap, hopefully it won't be with the next release, but when it comes to brushed metal, it's not fun anymore. iTunes needs to be skin-able or something, because it is getting too big, I know they want to have a look that carries over to each app to ease use, but us advanced users are stuck with intermediate interfaces, well more like beginner. 

And Expose removes my need for the old OS click desktop and bring finder to the front, this is just better.

Regardless how i feel about brushed metal, I'll have my copy of 10.3 the day it comes out.


----------



## THEMACER (Jun 21, 2003)

vyper im the newbie?? lol check ur dates


----------



## phatcactus (Jun 21, 2003)

I didn't think Aqua could look any worse, but Apple's managed to prove me wrong.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 21, 2003)

The only thing I don't like is the crappy brushed metal for the Finder.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Jun 21, 2003)

guys its a shame u dont like the brushed metal finder and the new aqua look. but tough luck . thats all u got 

if u dont like it theres at least 1 or 2 apps to change the themes. and theyre pretty amazing.. 
and if u dont like that option u can switch to xp or longhorn. antios


----------



## toast (Jun 21, 2003)

4OSX can now be found at http://66.246.110.221 

 Please bare with us while everything is uploaded and made ready. 

 IN addition, please note Apple has sent us a cease and desist for the panther screenshots, and therefore they will be taken down. If anyone knows an alternative please email me at network@xavia.net 

 Thank you,
 Joshua Brown


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 21, 2003)

Brushed metal looks ok in some apps like iTunes, but not the Finder(to me).  It would be nice if Apple allowed us to toggle it on/off in a preference or something if they want to have it available in the Finder.
And as to that switch to XP/Longhorn comment, I say give it a rest.  I have XP on my PC and it's a POS.


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 21, 2003)

Why is it every time we don't agree with everything Apple does someone is quick to say jump to windows. Everyone has their own opinions, if we don't like it, and their are apps out to remove it, that would have to be an issue. I'm sure it wouldn't be too difficult to allow us to select a theme much like the old os did. So calm down with all that.


----------



## toast (Jun 21, 2003)

The Aqua theme is getting uglier every day. Brushed Metal ? Yuck ! What about the new gray parts in windows (title bar, selected window item) ? What about the icons ? Look at the video icon: it looks green and hideous like XP !

Of course I'll use demetallifizers, but I'm bored with Apple not leaving older themes available. At least, letting us choose at install !

Exposé sounds great, I'm happy they *finally* thought of it.


----------



## Gregita (Jun 21, 2003)

Glad I got to see it last night.  

I like the new look. There have to be more features to it than what we have seen, though. I guess we'll find those out on Monday. I kept looking at these pictures last night to see if I could discern whether or not they were fakes. They look pretty genuine- as far as my untrained eye can tell.

I used to sort of like the stripes back in the beginning, but they are tired now. I get bored easily with visuals, and I've been bored with the lines for a long time. I was happy when they took them out of the dock. Hopefully, Apple will take heed of my suggestion and give us an option to make the dock transparent just by clicking a radio button. I know there are apps that can do it. I've downloaded them!   I would just like to be able to toggle the transparency on and off with the click of a button. I also would not be against being able to use brushed metal throughout. Some people don't like it. It doesn't bother me- not like the stripes. At least I don't get bored with the metal interface.  

::love::


----------



## scruffy (Jun 21, 2003)

I like the grey title bar - more minimal, less in your face.  I mean, it's window elements, we don't want to look at them, we want them to work & then shut up.  The increase in the use of brushed metal bugs me though - window elements should remain distinguishable from actual functional bits of application.


----------



## Gregita (Jun 21, 2003)

Imagine if you could change the stripe background  to any color you wanted by moving the mouse across the color wheel. You could also coordinate your desktop and fonts to match it. 

Each desktop would truly be unique- because it would be set to each user's liking. They could also create an option to add the stripes in with the colors- for those that like 'em. And, they could allow users to increase or decrease the size and strength of the stripes- similar to how they allow users to set the text smoothing up or down.

I think that the ability to "theme" the gui is a very noticeable absence for those  Mac users who are converting from OS 9. And I know there are ways to change things, but it should be easier. Apple should have more appearance options built right in. OS X's interface sometimes seems too rigid. It's not as user friendly- in that respect. Am I saying I hate Aqua? No. I love it, but I would also like to have options. They made some progress in 10.2, but more could still be done. 

Some of us enjoy tinkering with things. We enjoy messing around with settings to get it the way we like it. There's not enough of that in OS X. Of course, that's just my opinion. I could be wrong.


----------



## Ricky (Jun 21, 2003)

I hate pinstripes and I'm glad they've toned them down.


----------



## Decado (Jun 21, 2003)

The reason they dont allow the user to controll the look of the user interface is that there are lot of users out there with poor taste  they dont want them to mess it up and post it in magazines and on tv cuz then everybody would think apple had bad taste.


----------



## ksv (Jun 21, 2003)

Allright, mirrored them at http://home.no.net/macosx/103 

They look rather fake to me, though. What's up with that "The Macintosh Desktop Experience" thing?
-Finder is not a desktop. Finder consists of several interface elements, the desktop is one of them.
-That sentence is very un-apple.
-The layout of that box just isn't right. The "Finder" text doesn't make up for the size of the Mac logo above it. The Mac/Finder logo is actually the 128 pixel Finder icon, Apple would know better than that. The text lines aren't properly aligned. "Finder version 10.3" is a strange string, there's nothing like it in any other Apple applications as I know.
-The Finder box of 10.2 doesn't specifically tell what version of Finder it is, only the system version in 10.x format. If you go find Finder in /System/Library/CoreServices/ and hit command+i on it, you'll see it's 10.2.1, although the About Finder box says 10.2.
-The box seems to be a mix of the About this Mac and the About Finder windows.

Don't have time to scan every one of the shots, but I noticed in the folder submenu picture, that Color Label is in the same category as Move to Trash. Err... And the X is unproperly aligned to the color dots, it should be either closer or aligned with the same gap.
In general, these shots look like a themed 10.2 with lots of Photoshop afterwork 

And yes, I _am_ an Apple beta tester.


----------



## iMacLover (Jun 21, 2003)

Everyone really disses the brushed metal look, and says it really is annoying.  I don't see how anyone can say that aqua or the brushed metal look is ugly.  If you complain about it that much, just hold down "Command-S" at startup to boot into single user mode and you don't have to look at it.  Granted you probably can't do much and there's no GUI but, maybe you'll stop putting down the look of the computer.  This is the way Apple is going...get used to it.  If you use the computer and stop analyzing every detail on the screen, you wouldn't have to complain.

By the way...I think the whole GUI is unbelievable.  Look at other 'nix GUI's.  You're telling me KDE and GNOME are better?


----------



## dlloyd (Jun 21, 2003)

KSV: does that mean you have tried Panther?!


----------



## Urbansory (Jun 21, 2003)

iMacLover i won't be to blunt since you are from ohio "joking", but the whole interactive experience with a computer is through that very GUI. Stack a few of those windows over each other and see what a mess it makes. A app alone is fine, except iCrap, i just hate that app with a passion. You have your opinion, fine, thats you and them, I have mine and others agree to some of my views on this, nothing more than that. No need to draw a line in the sand, back and forth ranting is pointless.

And I agree on the poor taste of some users, but if we restrict a system because of what others do it, therer would be a lot of other features restricted.


----------



## toast (Jun 21, 2003)

_Everyone really disses the brushed metal look, and says it really is annoying._
> This place is a forum, get used to opinions you don't agree with.

_I don't see how anyone can say that aqua or the brushed metal look is ugly. _
> Well, simple: you see, I think brushed metal is ugly. Done. Any more examples you'd like ?

_If you complain about it that much, just hold down "Command-S" at startup to boot into single user mode and you don't have to look at it._
> In this case, KDE is nicer than this, to quote the bottom of your post. And what's that stupid comparison you're making ?

_Granted you probably can't do much and there's no GUI but, maybe you'll stop putting down the look of the computer.  This is the way Apple is going...get used to it. _
> The userbase has the right to like or dislike a product, or part of it. We're not all slaves to Apple. Remember 1984 isn't supposed to be like 1984.

_If you use the computer and stop analyzing every detail on the screen, you wouldn't have to complain._
> GUI is what your eye can't avoid on a computer. you want me to work eyes closed ?

_By the way...I think the whole GUI is unbelievable.  _
> I don't. Or rather I do, in th way ksv said...

_Look at other 'nix GUI's.  You're telling me KDE and GNOME are better?_
> No. RThat's not a reason for making the Finder brushed. I really hope there'll be a demetallifizer somewhere in the system.


----------



## toast (Jun 21, 2003)

Don't take it too seriously, iMacLover. I knew love could blind someone, but not *that* much. Kidding.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iMacLover _
> *Everyone really disses the brushed metal look, and says it really is annoying.  I don't see how anyone can say that aqua or the brushed metal look is ugly.  If you complain about it that much, just hold down "Command-S" at startup to boot into single user mode and you don't have to look at it.  Granted you probably can't do much and there's no GUI but, maybe you'll stop putting down the look of the computer.  This is the way Apple is going...get used to it.  If you use the computer and stop analyzing every detail on the screen, you wouldn't have to complain.
> 
> By the way...I think the whole GUI is unbelievable.  Look at other 'nix GUI's.  You're telling me KDE and GNOME are better? *



Apple wants our feedback.  Why do you think they have feedback pages and bug report systems built into their applications?

I suppose you just take everything that happens and don't make your views heard?

I love OSX, but don't like the metal look.  Don't like it?  Well, that's your opinion just as I have my opinion.

Metal looks ok, like I've said before, in iTunes and I don't mind it in iChat.  But, others might hate it even more than me.  IMO, the Finder is no place for the metal look.

I hate people who have the nerve to say "don't like it, go use a PC" or some other lame comment like that.


----------



## Sharky (Jun 21, 2003)

I like the metal on the title bars. From the pictures it looks more subtle than the current brushed metal. The full brushed metal frame around the finder windows is too much!!  If it is just on the title bars thats fine. but I can't come at the frame right around finder windows. Too much clutter.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 22, 2003)

I don't know guys! The more I look at those "real" Panther pics the more they seem fake to me... Or at least they seem to be of a VERY old Panther preview... 

WTF? Finder windows = Windows Explorer+Safari? That cannot be right! 

Or some of those pics are real and some other are just... Well, let's just say they are NOT from Panther! 

Oh, well, one more day!


----------



## fryke (Jun 22, 2003)

The screens are real. For how the new appearances work, take a look at macnews.net.tc's recent article about Panther Detail #3: http://macintosh.fryke.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard/ikonboard.cgi?;act=ST;f=10;t=108


----------



## Stridder44 (Jun 22, 2003)

Im not too sure what to think...I dont mind the metal look, but i can see myself getting annoyed with it. Oh, and if these pics arn't real, why would Apple legal be on people's tails telling them to take them down? (Im not trying to start an argument, its just out of curiosity)


----------



## ksv (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stridder44 _
> *Oh, and if these pics arn't real, why would Apple legal be on people's tails telling them to take them down? (Im not trying to start an argument, its just a simple question) *



If they are fake, they are violating Apple's copyright and software usage license agreements. But what hurts Apple the most, is the fact that 99% of the Mac community obviously think they're real, which isn't much fun for Apple if 10.3 doesn't really have the features claimed in the screenshots


----------



## RPS (Jun 22, 2003)

by the way, did Apple buy the rights for the appearance of the above of windows? It's almost exactly the same as  the "milk" theme that was available like 3 months ago


----------



## tsizKEIK (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *Allright, mirrored them at http://home.no.net/macosx/103
> 
> They look rather fake to me, though. What's up with that "The Macintosh Desktop Experience" thing?
> ...




just a thought.. if they spent so much time tryin to make a fake panther:
-why would they make such a mistake and change the about finder details, thus making it suspicious... could they be so dumb ?
-and why were the images pulled of the server after the request of apple ? 

and well done if ur a beta tester. obviously u dont have a beta version of 10.3 (how did those guys get one?)


----------



## Randman (Jun 22, 2003)

I used the Milk theme, so I'm happy if Panther has some of that look to it. And I actually like the brushed metal look with some apps, just not ever freakin' one.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 22, 2003)

Why the "About Finder" pic seems fake to me:
-The Jaguar one is smaller (as of 10.2.6)
-The Jaguar one has a smaller Finder icon
-The Jaguar one has a title which says "About The Finder" and not "About Finder"
-The Jaguar one has a minimize button enabled too
-The Jaguar one has the same icon as the icon in the Dock
-The Jaguar one hasn't catchy phrases like "The Macintosh Desktop Experience" which are more true about the whole OS X experience as an OS and not just because of the Finder alone
-The Jaguar one hasn't the Finder version
-The Jaguar one uses the same Font size across the words

Why the "Mail" pic seems fake to me:
-The Jaguar one has Trash into the Mailboxes Drawer
-The Jaguar one has Junk into the Mailboxes Drawer
-The Jaguar one where it says "Working Offline - x messages" uses perfect letter sizes and not small-big-small-big ones!
-The Jaguar one uses a different divider between the Preview and Messages List
-The Jaguar one uses a different Compose icon

Why the "System Preferences" pic seems fake to me:
-The Jaguar one has ColorSync
-The Jaguar one doesn't mess with Print Center or something
-The Jaguar one it has General and not Appearance
-The Jaguar one it has Screen Effects and not Screen Saver
-What about Security?
-What about the missing Login Items and My Account?

Why the "Exposé" pic seems fake to me:
-Everything about "Exposé" seems fake including the graphics used to that pic in order for the user to interact with "Exposé" options
-Also, in the "System Preferences" pic we get that "shadow" telling us that we have "Show All" enabled but while in "Exposé" we do not see it

Why the "iChat" pic seems fake to me:
-This time we get that "shadow" from sys prefs but its size is smaller than the previous one
-The Jaguar one has its toolbar icons more squared spaced against its other
-Also, this picture remind me more of XP Luna than OS X

Why the "Labels/Finder" pic seems fake to me:
-It looks more like Safari and Explorer from XP than OS X
-Up where the Back-Forward buttons are it reads ONLY Back
-The Back word is placed closer to the Forward button not even in the middle, between the two buttons
-The same with the word View
-The divider used in that pic to divide the mounts/drives looks suspicious
-The blue color used in Xdrive selection is too blue for a supposedly toned down Aqua!
-In Jaguar the "Status Bar" is below the Toolbar and not in the bottom of the window
-In the "Status Bar" it should read "1 of 32 items selected, 13.23 GB available"
-In the "Search Bar" it should read Xdrive and not home?
-The title bar seems to be disconnected from the rest of the window something that the brushed apps do not do... This is MORE obvious in the corners under the colored buttons

Why the "Folder/Menu" pic seems fake to me:
-We do not read the Help option
-It has Lines for dividers while in Jaguar we have just empty space for this
-The Move to Trash option is with the "Color Label:" and NOT by itself or like in Jaguar with the Open and Get Info?
-In this pic, the menu is transparent, all while in the Finder/Labels pic it isn't!

Why the "Folderact/Actions" pic seems fake to me:
-We do not read the Help option
-It has Lines for dividers while in Jaguar we have just empty space for this
-In this pic, the menu is somewhat transparent, all while in the Finder/Labels pic it isn't and in the Folder/Menu pic is MUCH MORE transparent

Why the "DVD Player" pic seems fake to me:
-That black colors are "out of the blue"
-Where are the 3 little dots telling us where to click in order to get those "hidden" extra options?

Why the "Activity Monitor" pic seems fake to me:
-In Jaguar we don't have Activity Monitor... We have Process Viewer instead
-The scroll bars do not seem correct (they are smaller than normal)
-Where is the triangle we have in Process Viewer above the right scrolling bar?
-What is with the blue highlight around the processes?
-All in all this thing looks something more like a combination of many Utilities of OS X with some new stuff added

Why the "Exposé in Action" pic seems fake to me:
-The Finder icon is different than any other Finder icon we have seen in OS X so far
-What is Exposé? And is THAT it's trick?
-Why all the screen is dark but the apps and dock are not?
-What is that horizontal line above the blurred app in the dock?
-Where is the Language/Keyboard icon? It should have at least one!
-The font used in the Top Menu looks TOO bold...

Why the "Labels2/Folder" pic seems fake to me:
-It has too much of blue around it while all the other pics seem to have the darker blue of Jaguar's official desktop image
-It doesn't have the red color of the red color we see in Pop Up menus where we select the color labels

After all said and done, all the above may turn to be nothing but another Hulkaros crap! For me if this will turn to be the real Panther, it will be a let down... I expect A LOT more from Apple than just another Aqua/Brushed/WinXP theme  A lot more!


----------



## ksv (Jun 22, 2003)

Ah, thank you hulkaros  
I've felt pretty alone the last days with my realist attitude


----------



## RPS (Jun 22, 2003)

I too will be disappointed if "this is it".


----------



## Izzy (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL...real or not, it is fun thinking about what COULD BE and listening to all the theories out there.

I doubt Win users have this much fun


----------



## Stridder44 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hulkaros _
> *After all said and done, all the above may turn to be nothing but another Hulkaros crap! For me if this will turn to be the real Panther, it will be a let down... I expect A LOT more from Apple than just another Aqua/Brushed/WinXP theme  A lot more!
> 
> 
> ...



I have to agree with ya on that. But Im sure 10.3 will not only look different, but it will feel different as well (at least I hope). Im expecting a overall performance boost of the GUI or OS itself. Who knows what else will be under the hood...but I, too, am hoping for more than simply a few new colors and programs.


----------



## toast (Jun 23, 2003)

Let's vote ! Someone make a poll 'Real or not !' Or maybe we'll just know about it VERY soon 
I think some of them are fakes. The folder with this 'redded' name (the smallest pic, ksv didn't mirrored it) is an insult to design.


----------



## gwynarion (Jun 23, 2003)

The first thing I thought when I saw these screen shots was "oh look, Platinum's back."  With the grey title bars and the greyer backgrounds it looks like hte ghost of Platinum has descended upon Aqua.  That's not to say that I don't like it or think it is old fashioned looking, but I choose to reserve judgement on a GUI until I see it in its natural environment.  I do not believe the "new finder" picture (the one that says 'Xdrive' at the top depicts exactly what everyone assumes it does.  I just don't think that Apple would wrap the Finder itself in a brushed metal interface but not all the other windows.  I suspect that something is going on here that people simply don't realize.

As for people's comments about which apps they like or do not like with a brushed metal look, I'd like to throw my opinion in by saying that the only app that I 100% like with the metal look is Safari.  Here the metal is a nice, smooth accent at the top and bottom of the window while not showing itself at all along the sides, and thereby not displaying the same akward corners to be found in apps like iTunes.  If I had to pick a second best, though, I would probably say iTunes or iPhoto.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Jun 23, 2003)

and it seems the screen shots were real....

too bad KSV and Hulkaros where tryin so hard to prove us wrong  
thanx guys !!!


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tsizKEIK _
> *and it seems the screen shots were real....
> 
> too bad KSV and Hulkaros where tryin so hard to prove us wrong
> thanx guys !!! *



I wrote the following:
"After all said and done, all the above may turn to be nothing but another Hulkaros crap! For me if this will turn to be the real Panther, it will be a let down... I expect A LOT more from Apple than just another Aqua/Brushed/WinXP theme. A lot more."

It may turned out to be another Hulkaros crap but the same with my final conclusion:
*A let down... I expected A LOT more from Apple than just another Aqua/Brushed/WinXP theme. A lot more! Not to mention faster than until the end of this year too!  *

Oh, well at least they may have some tricks up their sleeves 

And tsizKEIK? You are welcome!


----------

